# Time off work after EC and/or ET?



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

HI everyone - I was just wondering if anyone has any idea if it is better to take much time off after ET or go back into work and into a normal routine as soon as possible? I'm due to have my EC around 16th Nov (all being well) and intend to take the day of EC and the day after off work. I'll be travelling from NI to GCRM in Glasgow for my procedure so I'll have to go over the day before and home either the day of EC or the day after. I'm just wondering is it wise to take a bit of time off coming up to ET and after ET so that you can make sure you're well rested or what do people usually do?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Rosecat

Im not at this stage yet unfortunatley but im sure there is lots of ladies out there that can help.  Just wanted to wish you all the best next week, hope all goes well for you, keep us updated.


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Rosecat, when i had my 1st icsi tx i had my EC on the Wednesday and my ET on the Friday so was off work for the Wed, Thurs and Friday and really took it easy over the weekend after my ET and returned to work - in an admin job so nothing strenuous on the following monday so was just off for 2 days after my ET and i got a BFP with my first tx.

I plan to do the same this time around my EC is planned for Tues 7/12 with ET being on the Friday 10/12 so i will go into work on the monday (day before EC) and take the rest of the week off and go back the following monday which is the same timescale as my first tx.

Did you see my question to you on the other thread about if you are taking the fresh pineapple juice and brazil nuts during your stim stage, they are supposed to help the lining of your womb, who really knows if its true but sure you would try anything if you thought it would help ehh??

Good luck with your stims and your scan on friday and hopefully your EC wont be too long away, will you not stay over in Glasgow between EC and ET rather than travelling back and forth twice?

Hope you dont mind the questions!!


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Babydreams - thanks for keeping in touch. I will keep you posted and let you know how everything goes for us. I read your post on the other thread about the private and nhs lists at the RVH - that's good to know. I just told them to put us on the NHS list as I knew we were intending to go to GCRM in the meantime - but that's good that they let you go on both lists - as you say, you'll be on the private list if the NHS doesn't work out (but it will, fingers crossed!)


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Anniebabe - thanks for getting back to me about the time off - that's good to know - I just wasn't sure what to be doing.
I did reply to your post about the pineapple juice and brazil nuts earlier but when I checked the thread it hadn't come up - I don't know what happened because it was quite a long post! I am panicking because I seem to be doing everything wrong - I did not know anything about pineapple juice or brazil nuts and I didn't even know about the benefits of acupuncture (which people keep mentioning) until last week! I am a complete disaster - plus I feel really guilty as I had 2 glasses of wine with a meal over the weekend as I was so fed up because my DH lost his job unexpectedly last week (or maybe not unexpectedly as he works in the building trade!). Now I feel like I have completely jeopardised this tx as I seem to be doing nothing right! Mind you, I have to say I felt far better and calmer after the glass of wine!


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont stress about the wine, i actually had 2 sneaky glasses of rose myself and i must say i felt pretty guilty yesterday thinking about it but heyho they were long gone by then   

But just think you were having them to de-stress and unwind after the bad news about your DH's job so better destressed and a couple of units of alcohol than stressed to the hilt - that could maybe have done you more harm than the glasses of vino, so stop beating yourself up     lol and relax!!

You should check out the acupuncture and if you are getting the pineapple juice make sure it is pressed and not "from concentrate" it is really refreshing and they recommend 5 brazil nuts a day so get munching!!   

Its a pity about your other post - wonder where it went   

So are you not for staying in glasgow between your EC and ET then?


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Annie - I don't feel so bad now about the wine although I was feeling very guilty earlier and was thinking that the wine combined with everything else I haven't done would make us fail. I suppose what's meant for us won't pass us.
I will def get some pineapple juice and brazil nuts tomorrow. How much juice should I be drinking? Don't want to be overdoing it.
We'll def be heading over to Glasgow the night before the EC as the clinic said I'll need to be there around 7.30 or 8am in the morn. We might stay over the night of Ec aswell although ideally I'd rather get home to my own bed. I don't know about staying until ET (fingers crossed we make it that far!). I think I'd rather get home and relax instead of having to put the time in in Glasgow. I love Glasgow but what with my DH losing his job and everything I just don't think I'd be in the form for shopping and hanging about.
How did you find the RFC for your ICSI? We had a couple of appointments there with Dr Traub although I don't expect to hear from them until next Sept at least. I am seriously praying that this tx will work for us in Glasgow.
Have you started this tx yet or are you waiting to start?


----------



## The_Scenic_Route (Sep 9, 2010)

My Consultant said I would need about 3 days off after EC and some ladies need more. A friend of mine has just seen her consultant at another clinic and was told to take at least 1 - 2 weeks off!!!!


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Scenic Route - thanks for getting back to me about this - everyone seems to be told something different. I just wasn't sure and want to give myself the best possible chance without looking back and regretting doing something or not doing something! I'm just hoping that whatever is meant for me will happen for me. Thanks again. Rosecat


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Rosecat, wont be long now til your scan, how's the stims going?

I would say a small glass of the pineapple juice about 200mls would be enough but i dont think if you had a bit more than that it would do any harm   

I know what you mean about wanting to make sure you do everything in your power to make this cycle a success and take some comfort in the fact that it can and does work first time both me and a close friend of mine got our BFP's with our first icsi tx and she actually had her baby yesterday - a beautiful baby boy - he is just adorable so have faith it can and does work first time - so lots of     for your cycle.

I thought the RFC was ok for my first tx - our first cycle was private because i just couldnt bear the long waiting lists and the tx you get whether private or NHS is exactly the same.

I started my spray to DR last monday 01/11 and will be starting my stims on 23/11 and then hopefully having EC on 07/12 which if everything goes to plan up til then and we get as far as ET i will be due to test on Christmas Eve - which will be very odd, so close to Xmas, so fingers crossed for us all going through this and let me know how you are getting on


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Rosecat I think you need to do what is best for you.  It depends on your job and if it is physical or not.  Some find it helps the 2ww to go quicker.  I found that I needed to be off though my job is physical.  What is for you wont go past you.  I would definately take a few days off after EC and ET at least as it takes a lot outta you phsically and if you make that decision now you wont have to worry at the time.  There is nothing worse than thinking you will b fine to go bak when you are not and having a dilema at the time.  Rosecat not on nut pineapple juice or accupuncture went near me when having ICSI which resulted in my DD so i would never worry.  All the best


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say, I agree with Plusone-it really is personal choice and what you work as, dont think there is any evidence to say if either being off or working helps.

Think the best way to look at it is whatever you decide, do so that you can look back without any regrets, if's or maybes? I took the whole 2ww off in both my tx, my first tx I lost an embie before test date (then m/c 2nd) and I know had I have been working i'd have blamed that or at least spent the time saying maybe if i'd have been resting.

Its really a short time to take but a huge huge deal-as you know not to mention the cost   .

Wouldnt worry too much about the juice/nuts not everyone does it, just so long as your not eating fresh pineapple chunks or pieces and the juice is fresh not from concentrate.

Good luck girls, think pos+ and dont worry what symtoms you have or dont have   .


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Anniebabe- the stimms are going fine, thanks for asking. I've got my scan on Friday so hopefully I'll know a bit more about how things are progressing then. How's the down-regging going? Feel much more positive about everything now I know that some people are successful first go. If we're not we may just keep trying - nothing else for it!


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Babypowder -thanks for getting in touch. I am def going to take time off after EC and ET (if we get that far) although I'm not sure how much time after ET. My job isn't physical, I just have to travel a good bit to and from work so it's really the travelling that leaves me tired not the job! I think I might take a week off after ET and then go back. Think if I spent any mroe time at home alone I'd prob end up working myself up into a frenzy - at least I'd be distracted at work. Enough about me, how are you doing anyway?

Hi Plusone - how are you? very pleased to see that your tx was successful for you. I'm sure you're delighted. Plus I am v reassured to see that you didn't have brazil nuts etc during your tx. I was panicking that I had ruined my tx before I even started! In saying that I did buy some brazil nuts last night! Thanks for getting in touch.


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Rosecat,

Down regging going fine - just a bit boring and long drawn out, roll on the 23/11 to start the jabs, then i will feel the tx has really started.

I actually didnt have the brazil nuts with my first tx and as i said i got my BFP and a gorgeous daughter from that tx but as you and i both said you would try anything if you thought it would help and it certainly wont do you any harm.  

I did have the juice and acupuncture during my first tx so who knows if it had anything to do with the outcome or not, everybodys different and what works for one may not be right for someone else so you decide whats best for you.

Chat soon, take care, A


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Anniebabe - I'm going to try and get some pineapple juice tonight. Went to 2 shops last night and they had 2 different varieties but they were both "from concentrate" so I just left them. Had a few brazil nuts - I thought you said you took them during tx but it must've been someone else - I'm losing track with who has told me what as these threads are going so fast! You'll be glad to start your stimms I'm sure. I just can't wait until Friday for my scan to see how everything's developed. I'll keep you posted. Hopefully we'll both have the Christmas presents we want this year!


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Anniebabe  

Just noticed your ec is scheduled for 7th and ET 10th Dec.  Thats the same as me all being well that is.

Em


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Emmamcc

I am on the high dose of Gonal F so am stimming for a few days longer than you i think i start on 23/11 and you on the 25/11, so we could be in recovery beside each other after EC, just hope it works for us both and then we can have a double xmas celebration with our lovely little daughters knowing that we have another wee one on the way, heres    anyways.

Talk soon

Good luch again for tomorrow's scan Rosecat! Let me know how you get on


----------

